# Spiele laufen nicht.



## Method Boy (29. September 2004)

*Was soll ich nur machen ?*

Bei mir laufen Spiele wie GTA 2 oder Swat 3 nicht !
Was muß ich denn machen, das ich wenigstens GTA 2 spielen kann ?
Muß ich mir nur ein neuen Treiber runterladen ?

Ich habe :

Windows 2000 

Name : NVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64 !
Hersteller : NVidia
Chiptyp : NV5
Hauptreiber : nv4.dll


----------



## NatureBoy (30. September 2004)

Versuch es mal mit der Kombilitätseinstellung.

Diese findest du wenn du auf die EXE Datei des Betreffenden Spiels mit der RECHTEN Maustaste klickst und dann Eigentschaften auswählst.


----------



## Erpel (30. September 2004)

Wäre ja ne klasse Idee, wenn es unter Windows 2000 einen Kompatibilitätsmodus gäbe.
@method Boy:
Die Spiele werden sich sicher nicht mit der Meldung "Spiel läuft nicht !" beenden. Wie wäre es wenn du uns mal sagst welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst.
Hast du mal überprüft ob dein System überhaupt die Mindestanforderungen der Spiele erfüllt?
mfg erpel


----------



## NatureBoy (30. September 2004)

Hmm so wie ich dieses OS kenne hat es einen...

aber da ich nicht jeden Tag darauf zugreife kann es sein das ich mich irre


----------



## Budda (30. September 2004)

Hast du ein Service Pack installiert für Win2k? Wenn nicht, könnte es daran liegen das die Spiele nicht laufen.

Budda


----------



## Method Boy (30. September 2004)

Also ich habe 800 MHZ, also müßte GTA 2 doch eigentlich gehen.
Welche Meldung das genau war weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich werde mal kucken und es dann hier posten !
Und ich habe kein Service Pack für Win2K  ( Habe Win2K  gerade erst installiert )


----------



## Method Boy (30. September 2004)

Ich war gerade auf der nVidia Homepage und da gibts ein Treiber namens  "nVidia Forceware für Win2000/XP".
Er soll auch für meine TNT2 Model 64 zu gebrauchen sein. Aber wo soll ich den Treiber  installieren ?
Liegt es überhaupt an den Treiber ?
Oder warum kann ich nicht mit mein PC ( 800 MHZ ) GTA 2 spielen ?
Wo kann ich nachkucken welche 3D Grafikkarte ich habe ?


----------



## Erpel (1. Oktober 2004)

Method Boy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich war gerade auf der nVidia Homepage und da gibts ein Treiber namens  "nVidia Forceware für Win2000/XP".
> Er soll auch für meine TNT2 Model 64 zu gebrauchen sein. Aber wo soll ich den Treiber  installieren ?


Vielleicht auf deinem Computer? Da liegt garantiert ne Installationsanleitung dabei.


			
				Method Boy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder warum kann ich nicht mit mein PC ( 800 MHZ ) GTA 2 spielen ?


Weil du uns die Fehlermeldung vorenthältst!


----------



## Method Boy (1. Oktober 2004)

Die Meldung weiß ich leider nicht mehr !
Habe GTA 2 nicht mehr drauf !
Habe aber gerade LARGO WINCH installiert, daß ich auch nicht starten kann. Weil ich  kein Anzeigemodus einstellen kann.


----------



## Erpel (2. Oktober 2004)

Wegen Largo Winch solltest du vielleicht einfach mal nen Brief an die Computer-Bild-Spiele schreiben ;-)


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Oktober 2004)

> Aber wo soll ich den Treiber installieren ?


Was meinst du eigentlich damit? Ich würde mal vorschlagen, bei dir zuhause. Oder gibt's da irgendein Problem? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Method Boy (3. Oktober 2004)

Na ob es ein extra Ordner dafür gibt ?
Oder soll ich den Treiber etwa unter Programme speichern 

An Windows 2000 liegt es doch nicht, das die Spiele nicht mehr laufen. Oder etwa doch ?


----------



## Erpel (3. Oktober 2004)

Bist du eigentlich zu blöd Systemvorraussetzungen wie sie auf jeder Spielepackung stehen zu lesen?


----------



## Method Boy (3. Oktober 2004)

Sowas wie Spielepackungen habe ich nicht. Ich habe die GTA 2 Vollversion von der Screenfun CD !
Und die Systemvorraussetzung erfüllt er bei GTA 2 
Nach Hersteller Angaben könnte ich auch GTA 3 spielen. Aber das glaube ich nicht weil ja nicht mal GTA 2 läuft.

Also nochmal !
Ich habe..

-Betriebssystem: Windows 2000 Professionel
-Systemmodell: MS-6191
-Prozessor: AMD Athlon Prozessor, MMX, 3DNow, ~800MHz
-Arbeitsspeicher: 128MB RAM
-DirektX-Version: Direct 9.0

-NVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64
Haupttreiber: nv4.dll

-Creative Sound Blaster PCI

Es müßte doch gehen oder ?
Liegt es an den Treiber ?


----------



## Giftzwerg (3. Oktober 2004)

das wird zu 98% ein Treiberproblem sein und ein kernelkompatibilitätsproblem, da GTA2 eigentlich ein DOS - Spiel ist.

Aber da es bei mir läuft, wäre die Fehlermeldung wirklich mal interessant.

Ausserdem: Stelle sicher, dass du SP4 von W2k drauf hast und den neuesten Detonator von Nvidia (pass aber auf dass du den richtigen erwischt, der auch mit der Riva TNT läuft!). Ausserdem schau mal bei Rockstar vorbei, evtl gibts da noch einen 2000 - Patch.

Und GTA3 läuft sicher besser als des 2er, weil GTA 3 zu einer Zeit rausgekommen ist, wo NTFS und der NT Kernel (den 2000 benutzt) schon weit verbreitet waren


----------



## Method Boy (3. Oktober 2004)

OK danke erstmal !
Und wenn ich das Service Pack 4 und den Detonator drauf hab, kann ich GTA 3 spielen ?


----------



## MartinC (4. Oktober 2004)

Method Boy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wenn ich das Service Pack 4 und den Detonator drauf hab, kann ich GTA 3 spielen ?


ja

Kompatiblitätsmodus unter Windows 2000:
Bei 2000 ist es notwendig, den Kompatibilitätsmodus zu aktivieren. Dies klappt ab Servicepack 2. Dazu in der MSDOS-Eingabeaufforderung %systemroot%\apppatch\slayerui.dll eingeben

ist aber bei dem Spiel nicht notwendig (GTA2/3, Largo Witch)


----------



## Method Boy (5. Oktober 2004)

Ok habe jetzt nen Detonator gefunden !
Der ist für:
Microsoft Windows 2000/XP Professional
Ist es das normale Windows 2000 Professional, oder warum steht da XP ?


----------



## Jens B. (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo un Herzlich Willkommen!
Unser heutiges Thema lautet: Aufklärung.

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2000. Windows 2000 erscheint. Aber Achtung: Windows 2000 unterstützt kaum Spiele!

Es gab viel Rumohren und kaum einer wollte Windows 2000 haben, weil einfach kein Spiel lief.

Das wurde bei den Spielen, die NACH 2000 erschienen natürlich mit einbedacht und direkt so programmiert, dass es in Windows 2000 läuft. Jippie!

Schreiben wir also das Jahr (schätz ich mal) 2002. GTA 3 erschint und läuft auf Windows 2000 Jippie!

Schreiben wir aber das Jahr 2004 und kaufen uns billige Spielezeitschriften, die sich nur Spiele von 1998 abwärts leisten können, die bestenfalls durch einen Patch auf Windows 2000 laufen, dann kann cih nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Jeder, der Windows 2000 hat uns sich Spielezeitschriften mit Vollversion kauft hat die berühmt berüchtigte A(-rsch)-Karte!

Und das alles nur, weil die von Microsoft so faul waren und 2000 auf NT angesetzt haben ...

Mfg
loeff


----------



## Jens B. (5. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja: Hier ist mal die Adresse zum Patch. Installier den und GTA2 läuft!

(Da irgendwie seit v5 alles Buggy ist und man keine Links einfügen kann..-...)
http://www.rockstargames.com/gta2/


----------



## MartinC (5. Oktober 2004)

häh? was ist denn das? viele Spiele laufe unter 2000. XP baut auf 2000 auf, daher die Versionsnummer 5.1

NT->2000->XP
Es wurden zwar Teile von 98 "eingebaut", aber trotzdem basiert es auf 2000

@Detonator: ja, installier einfach. Im Dateinamen müsste XP und 2k drinstehen. also auch 2000 (2k halt)


----------



## Jens B. (5. Oktober 2004)

Jop, neue Spiele laufen auf 2000 und alte mit Patch. Und ganz selten auch alte ohne Patch.


----------



## Method Boy (5. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine lange Antwort !
Jetzt weiß ich das ältere Spiele nicht bei mir laufen, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht ob der Detonator für Windows 2000 Professional XP für mein Windows 2000 Professional da ist ?
Habe da nicht sooo viel Ahnung !


----------



## Method Boy (5. Oktober 2004)

Ok, hat sich ja erledigt !
Ihr schreibt ja so schnell. Danke nochmal an alle


----------

